# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Da li moze ostati mali dio posteljice a da on sam izade prilikom lohija?

## Roimeda

2 tjedna sam od poroda. Klasicno krvarim, sad vec sitno, vidi se da se smanjuje krvarenje da ide kraju.
prije nekih par dana osjetila sam prilikom naginjanja kako mi je nešto iscurilo pa sam mislila sad neki veći ugrusak krvi.
To je bilo nešto drukcije i vece, valjkastog oblika promjera cm ili cak cm i pol... neke smede ljubicaste boje... neznam...
u prvoj to nisam vidjela...
da li mi je to nesto ostalo unutra pa se to samo ocistilo?
Jel se moze ?
Posto citam da žene hodaju na kiretaze kasnije dok im nesto nadu.. hvala

----------


## tangerina

Roimeda, meni se nešto slično dogodilo možda 2-3 tjedna nakon poroda, ne sjećam se više
Uglavnom, nakon što sam čitala svašta na netu, a i bila mi je temperatura neka rubna, možda 37,1, nazvala sam ginekologicu i otišla sutradan na pregled. Ona je pregledala ultrazvukom, nije našla ništa, ali mi je dala neke tablete za grčenje maternice koje pospješuju to čišćenje. Dalje je bilo sve ok.

----------


## Roimeda

Si imala kakve bolove uz to?

----------


## tangerina

> Si imala kakve bolove uz to?


Ne mogu ti se zaklet jer je prošlo neko vrijeme od toga, ali mislim da ne

----------


## In love

Meni se to desilo nakon treceg poroda ali sam imala uz to uzasne bolove. Kao porod. Kad je taj komad izasao, bolovi prestali, zvala sam ginekologicu i rekla mi je da se tijelo samo ocistilo ali ako slucajno dobijem temperaturu odmah na hitnu. Nisam dobila, na pregledu nakon 6tj je bilo sve ok.

----------


## Roimeda

Hvala bogu sto se samo rijesilo.

----------

